

Steven Pinker and the Internet - tlrobinson
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2010/06/steven_pinker_a.php

======
hexis
One of the great delights of the internet is having NYT op-eds followed up,
almost immediately, by critical blog posts written by knowledgeable writers. I
still remember a decade or two ago, when arguments like this were conducted
through magazines and each volley would take weeks to be published and mailed
out. I'm not necessarily commenting on the meat of the argument, but certainly
this much-sped-up rhythm of debate is a win for us when quality writers and
thinkers are involved in the discussion.

------
hugh3
I would have preferred to read the original Pinker article rather than this
guy's half-assed rebuttal of it which appears to take the form "No, Pinker is
wrong, he contradicts what I said in my book. Buy my book!"

